# How?



## Whatisdraw (May 1, 2017)

Hi

So i was looking on google images at some art and i came across this. I really like how the background was done. Does anyone know of any tutorials that can teach me how to do this.

Kind regards

-Whatisdraw


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

just use a gaussian blur


----------



## Whatisdraw (May 1, 2017)

Mel_Robertson said:


> just use a gaussian blur


Thanks for the reply, i couldn't quite figure out how to get the effect with the gaussian blue tool. If you can is there anything else you can tell me. I was able to get the result below thou

Kind regards

-Whatisdraw


----------

